# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Компьютер и синтезатор -начинающим пианистам

## magorinka

. В наше время дети учатся играть на компьютере в очень раннем возрасте. И есть компьютерные программы, которые в форме игры помогают войти в сложный мир музыки и освоить игру на инструменте. Предлагаю поговорить об использование новых технологий в своей работе. Я сама не смотря на солидный возраст купила и освоила «Софт-Моцарт»-очень интересная программа, дети занимаются с удовольствием. Подробно о ней написано здесь: http://www.ugatu.ac.ru/~trushin/SM/11.htm 
Очень интересная и полезная ком.игра «Щелкунчик».
А вы используете компьютер или синтезатор в своей работе и в какой форме?

----------


## ерина

Спасибо за информацию! Благодаря Вам впервые услышала об этой программе. Просмотрела в интернете о ней всё, что нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как её можно приобрести?

----------


## overload

Интересная программка, я посмотрел, поучительно.
Приобрести её, я так понял, можно у разработчиков. Там на сайтах ссылки есть.
А вообще... я бы детей до машины не допускал.
Что бы там ни говорили, но зрение портится, это раз.
А ещё - что самое важное - при работе с компом, считаю, из Макаренковского принципа "От знания - к умению, от умения - к навыку" напрочь вылетает умение.
Знание - есть. Навык жать на клавиши - особого ума не надо.
А вот умение... Для чего, собственно, действие делается - это неважно.
И ещё, тоже, считаю, не последняя думка.
Для восприятия информации важна ещё и тактильность, то есть, попросту - писАть. Ручкой. Карандашиком. Да чем угодно, но - писать вживую.
А комп эту функцию убирает из процесса обучения.
В принципе, конечно, я понимаю, что мне будут тут сорок бочек возражений: и-де детей учить надо по современности, и вообще в современной жизни без ящегов урчащих пацталом - никуда... А Ася? Удали у дочки Асю - и ты узнаешь, какой ты нехороший...
Всё-таки думаю, что компьютеры детям - вредят.

----------


## magorinka

> Спасибо за информацию! Благодаря Вам впервые услышала об этой программе. Просмотрела в интернете о ней всё, что нашла. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как её можно приобрести?


О приобретении программы можно узнать у Панченко Татьяны.Вот ее адрес tatianavic@gmail.com.

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Я в школе работаю уже давно и в последнее время все чаще сталкиваюсь с проблемой выучить клавиатуру,запомнить ноты..А с Софт- Моцарт это делается играючи.Даже если нет компьютера, то можно заниматься по рисованым нотам.Представьте, приходит в класс ученик, который не может уседеть больше 10 минут, а через неделю он уже может играть по нотам и сам просит еще поиграть..Это как-то обнадеживает.
Зря вы говорите,что "тут будет сорок бочек возражений", в нашей системе больше достается тем, кто ищет новое.А вреден даже солнечный свет.

----------


## Светлана...

Игорь, а ваши детишки с удовольствием занимаются спец. предметом? Если есть какие- то находки -поделитесь. Моих коллег- пианистов мучает вопрос: как научить детей заниматься дома на инструменте? Неравнодушные педагоги ищут  и пробуют разные способы. Равнодушные - выучивают за год произведения для академ концертов и все... А Софт Моцарт, мне кажется, может развить навык чтения с листа, а это тоже немало важно.

----------


## magorinka

Перед нами тоже стоит такая проблема. Дети занимаются мало. У нас на ф-ном отделении 60 учеников и только 6 делают хорошую программу, участвуют в конкурсах .А с остальными приходиться хитрить. Требования для них помягче. Стараюсь подобрать такую программу, чтобы ребенок справился и получил удовольствие от выступления. Для них и ищу в Интернете новинки. Софт- Моцарт очень подходит современным детям с «клиповым мышлением» А для чтения с листа – просто находка. Жаль, что немногие могут заниматься по ней, требуются большие затраты. 
У нас на отделении уже лет 10 в конце года на контрольном уроке проверяем «накопление репертуара».Ученик должен уметь сыграть не менее 10 произведений (список он составляет сам ) Если будет интересно расскажу подробнее.
 С первого класса на предмете по выбору знакомлю детей с синтезатором. Готовим к концертам сольные и ансамблевые номера. А что у вас интересного? Аля.

----------


## Светлана...

magorinka, очень интересно узнать подробно о списке произведений. Спасибо.

----------


## magorinka

*РЎРІРµС‚Р»Р°РЅР°...*,
Идею накопления репертуара я взяла у Артоболевской. Начиная с первого класса, на уроке помимо работы над репертуаром, обязательно спрашиваю выученные раннее и сданные произведения.
В начале дневника составляем список, в котором ученик делает отметку о каждом повторении. В конце полугодия – контрольный урок. Благодаря этому репертуару, мои дети всегда могут выступить в домашнем концерте, на классном часе и т. п.
Вот уже второй год у меня в классе рядом с ф-но , стоит синтезатор. Сначала подбирали тембр к выученным произведениям, затем стали использовать авто аккомпанемент. Особенно заметны успехи у детей имеющих проблемы с ритмом.
Сейчас пишу рабочую программу по синтезатору, как спец. предмету. Может у кого уже есть такая , хотелось бы посмотреть варианты.

----------


## tinapt

Спасибо,Светлана! Попробую загрузить картинку.. Я вот сегодня смогла скачать самоучитель игры на синтезаторе Ю.Тимонина. Нашла по этой ссылке http:/*************.com/files/pjnqaaefn .
Если не получится,сообщите,т.к. я скачала себе.
tinapt@yandex.ru

----------


## tinapt

Литература для синтезатора-такая редкость. Потому не могу не поделиться радостью:нашла в инете еще возможность скачать девять сборников.
http://art-service.academ.org/index.php?GoTo=Downloads

----------


## tinapt

Если кого заинтересует,залила сборник Л.Петренко "Играю на синтезаторе."вып.1
http://narod.ru/disk/13496436000/000).rar.html 
Пожалуйста,поделитесь,у кого что есть интересного по теме "Синтезатор". Так мало литературы,увы...

----------


## magorinka

*tinapt*,
Ваш пример подтолкнул на более решительный поиск в инете.Вот вчера на знакомом форуме нашла ссылку на муз. игры для компьютера.Два диска у меня есть,дети играют с удовльствием.Алису скачала ,но ума дать не могу.Буду у детей просить помощи. Вот ссылка на форум http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthre...t=35171&page=6
Есть самоучитель Пешняка.

----------


## overload

> Игорь, а ваши детишки с удовольствием занимаются спец. предметом? (...)  Как научить детей заниматься дома на инструменте? (...) А Софт Моцарт, мне кажется, может развить навык чтения с листа, а это тоже немало важно.


Для такого дела, думаю, можно приобрести самоигралку ( мы их зовём - *грындада :smile:*). Например, такую:


Во-первых, они сейчас не очень дорогие - гораздо дешевле компьютера.
Во-вторых, многие из них имеют встроенную функцию обучения - показывают на дисплейчике, какие аккорды или ноты берутся или проигрываются.
В-третьих, это всё же полноценная клавиатура, весьма похожая на фортепианную.
В-четвёртых, на такой грындаде можно играть "за весь ансамбль", а детям это в кайф.
В-пятых, от неё не портятся глаза, на ней нет Аси, тетриса и Симсов, к тому же, когда придут гости, на такой грындаде можно и самому чего-нить взлабнуть для пущей убедительности.

----------


## tinapt

magorinka,спасибо! Пытаюсь скачать игры.Давно их ищу! 
Самоучитель Пешняка у меня есть,и даже уже отсканированный. Если кого интересует,могу залить. Также отсканировала второй вып. "Играю на синтезаторе" Петренко.Нужно кому-нибудь?

----------


## Affection

Люди ! А как же глубина клавиш ? На синтезаторе она, кажется , меньше... И ещё - лучше синт. в 5 октав или всё равно ? Если можно, посоветуйте, какой лучше покупать ? (для работы с учениками). Напишите , пожалуйста , на эл. адрес Affection-elena@mail.ru

----------


## overload

> А как же глубина клавиш ? На синтезаторе она, кажется , меньше...


Меньше, меньше. Но что - мы готовим Гилельсов с Рихтерами или же просто детей, умеющих играть на фоно? Если ребёнок тягу к клавиатуре почувствует, то сам начнёт репетировать и играть где угодно. А не почувствует - хоть ты его в рояль спать укладывай, не поможет.



> в 5 октав или всё равно ?


Четыре, не меньше. 
Верхние и нижние клавиши - в простых пьесах для обучения редко встречаются.
Просто полнооктавная самоигралка - это довольно-таки здоровущая грындада. Не всяк у себя в хрущёвке двухкомнатной для неё место подыщет. И всё же - она меньше, чем пианино. В случае чего, в уголок на попа можно поставить (да не примут священники на свой счёт данную фразу...).

----------


## Галина Ш.

> Меньше, меньше. Но что - мы готовим Гилельсов с Рихтерами или же просто детей, умеющих играть на фоно? Если ребёнок тягу к клавиатуре почувствует, то сам начнёт репетировать и играть где угодно. А не почувствует - хоть ты его в рояль спать укладывай, не поможет.


Не Согласна! Были у меня ученики у которых вместо пианино дома был синтезатор.У всех проблема со звуком и посадкой.Но ведь сейчас есть и синтезаторы с полной клавиатурой, с такой же глубиной клавиш, с оттенками, педалью и т. д.

----------


## overload

*Галина Ш.*,
 Есть. Тысяч 45 стоит и выше.

----------


## tinapt

Если нужен синтезатор,то можно и не очень дорогой(сравнительно). Ведь при игре на синтезаторе несколько иные задачи,чем при игре на ф-но. А вот синтезатор вместо ф-но- это крайний случай...

----------


## magorinka

> Спасибо,magorinka, игры скачала. Очень понравились(правда,только просмотрела) А что Вас интересует:как инсталировать "Алису"? Или что-то другое?


Скорей всего проблема в инсталяции.Уменя все трудные вопросы решал сын, а сейчас надо самой доходить.Иногда получается,а здесь пытаюсь открыть,а у меня только картинки.С диска "Щелкунчик" и "Флейта"запустились сразу, благодаря играм,даже маленькие ученики в классе знают инструменты оркестра. 

Если не сложно подскажите как инсталировать.

----------


## marina 64

*tinapt*,
у МЕНЯ ЧТО-ТО НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ СКАЧАТЬ Тимонина?????

----------


## tinapt

magorinka!Попытаюсь прокомментировать свои действия. Поместила пустой диск  CD-R ( а можно CD-RV) в дисковод. После загрузки «Алисы», открыла папку.
Первая папка-эмулятор, ее вы не трогаете. Ниже – alisa i vremena…. Кликните по этой записи, и там вам предложат информацию записать на диск. Соглашайтесь. После того, как скинете на диск, далее уже будете работать с диском. Загружаете диск, и там картинки(наверное, их Вы и имели ввиду). Находите картинку с изображением компьютера, а под картинкой надпись setup. Нужно вот эту картинку «открыть». Далее появится табличка для инсталляции. И там Вам предложат вариант для инсталляции. Соглашайтесь. Таким образом, когда произойдет инсталляция, на рабоч.столе Вашего компьютера появится ярлык с название игры. Открывайте. Может не все понятно, но я впервые объясняю.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
marina,я сейчас проверила ссылки,они рабочие. Загружается  " Простой самоучитель" в формате djvu. Может у вас нет на компьютере этой программы? А остальные- в программе "acrobat". Попробуте еще раз.

----------


## magorinka

*tinapt*, 
Спасибо за совет.Буду пробовать.

----------


## tinapt

Предлагаю отсканированный вариант сборника В.Пешняк "самоучитель игры на синтезаторе". Года два-три назад брала сборник на один день. И отсканировала только то,что мне было нужно. В основном-музыкальный материал. Теория меня не очень интересовала,т.к. в сборнике идет объяснение на примере синтезатора"Кассио",а у меня "Ямаха". Если кого заинтересует,вот ссылка http://narod.ru/disk/13825006000/%D0...D1%8C.rar.html

----------


## magorinka

Хочу научиться писать фонограммы (минусовки).Посоветуйте с какой программой это проще сделать. Запросы самые примитивные.
У кого есть опыт,помогите советом.

----------


## tinapt

Еще один сборник. С.Кургузов "Школа игры на синтезаторе". Поместила вот здесь http://narod.ru/disk/14294589000/%D0...0%B5.djvu.html

----------


## vovarokit

> Хочу научиться писать фонограммы (минусовки).Посоветуйте с какой программой это проще сделать. Запросы самые примитивные.
> У кого есть опыт,помогите советом.


*magorinka*, думаю Band-in-a-Box вполне устроит Вас:
Программа-автоаккомпаниатор (или, как ее часто называют, автоаранжировщик). Основной принцип работы с программой таков: пользователь вводит гармоническую структуру произведения (последовательность аккордов), выбирает стиль, и Band-in-a-Box автоматически создает MIDI-аккомпанемент.

----------


## magorinka

*vovarokit*,
Спасибо.Попробую найти.Может разберусь.У меня стоит Houm studia, но не могу самостоятельно осилить и инструкции нет.

----------


## tinapt

*mind5,magorinka,vovarokit*. я выслала вам недостающие две странички сборника.Надеюсь,что теперь все нормально. Сообщите,если что-то не так.

----------


## vovarokit

*tinapt*,
большое Вам, спасибо! :Aga: 




> *vovarokit*,
> Спасибо.Попробую найти.Может разберусь.У меня стоит Houm studia, но не могу самостоятельно осилить и инструкции нет.


*magorinka*, какое полное название Вашей программы? Случайно не - *Cakewalk SONAR Home Studio* ? Если да, напишите какая версия? 
Будет время, - "пощупаю" интересующую Вас программу, потом попробую подсказать: что, куда и как...

----------


## magorinka

*vovarokit*,
 У меня Cakewalk SONAR Home Studio 2004,если у вас есть инструкция на русском ,то поделитесь,пожалуйста.

----------


## margo breeze

Самоиграйки-это здорово, но как-то быстро пропадает интерес у детей! Поделитесь опытом как поддерживаете его?Только начали осваивать синтезатор.  :Aga:

----------


## overload

*margo breeze*,
 Ребята, давайте не путать самоигралки и синтезаторы.
Самоигралка - это ни в коем случае не синтезатор!!! 
В *самоигралке* есть определённый набор звуков, которые иногда можно смешивать меж собой, можно навешать на них эффекты, в более дорогих моделях произвести грубую редакцию (но не самого звука, а его обработки - хвост, например, урезать, атаку дать, фильтр дребезжащий навесить) - но не более того. Труба в самоигралке останется трубой, гитара - гитарой, а выстрел - выстрелом. Причём чем модель дешевле - тем звуки более плоские и пластмассовые.
*Синтезатор* - дело иное. Он потому так и называется, что в нём можно "с нуля" (если умеешь) или по шаблонам выстроить любое нужное тебе звучание. Именно - звучание, звук. А автоаккомпанементом синтезаторы не играют. Ну, есть в некоторых функция автоарпеджио... и всё.
Большинство современных приличных клавиш называется не самоигралками и не синтезаторами, а *рабочими станциями*. В них есть две основных части: собственно синтезаторная часть, где есть изменяемый в любом направлении набор звуков, и секвенсорная часть - запоминающее устройство для партий. В общем и целом это даёт возможность, используя собственный набор звуков, сделать нужную тебе (а не жёстко прошитую в памяти) аранжировку.
Такие машины довольно дороги и используются профессиональными аранжировщиками.
Это к вопросу о терминологии...
А что касается




> быстро пропадает интерес у детей


гм... На самоигралке - 100 звуков, а на пианино - один. Теоретически интерес к одному и тому же звучанию должен пропасть быстрее, чем к сотне... но такого же не происходит!
Давайте детям слушать различные инструменты в записях. Пусть они улавливают принципы и манеру игры на, например, трубе, гитаре... и пробуют повторять это на звуках грындады. Уже интерес! Ведь на гитаре не всегда возьмёшь такой аккорд, какой можно взять клавишами. И у трубы, саксофона есть игровые фишки, не проигрываемые на фортепиано (а на грындаде, используя питч-бендер и колесо модулятора, можно это весьма успешно сымитировать).
А тупо тыркать аккордами - это, действительно, интересно первые полчаса.

----------


## vovarokit

> *margo breeze*,
>  Ребята, давайте не путать самоигралки и синтезаторы.
> Самоигралка - это ни в коем случае не синтезатор!!! ............


*overload*,  
в прошлом году, я готовил в ДМШ доклад по теме: "Синтезатор" 
и могу сообщить, что "самоиграйка" - это тоже синтезатор!!!
Просто сейчас синтезаторы разделяют на два больших класса: с *автоаккомпанементом*, и *без автоаккомпанемента.*
Ну а дальше синтезаторы делят на следующие категории:
*миди-клавиатура, сэмплер, цифровое пианино, электропианино, синтезатор с автоаккомпанементом, обучающие синтезаторы, полупрофессиональные синтезаторы, синтезаторы-караоке,
 аранжировочные синтезаторы, концертный синтезатор, "клубный" синтезатор, музыкальная рабочая станция.*

----------


## overload

Ну, во-первых, это слишком глубоко... Примерно как существуют 100 стилей металла (а я, музыкант, в них вижу "только один сорт сыра - сыр":smile:).
Например, я видел ПСС-ку (двухрядную!!!), в которой полтора стиля и три с половиной звука, но зато есть примитивный сэмплер-модуль. Как такую назвать? Курица не птица, ПСС - не сэмплер.
Во-вторых, а что на самоигралке, собственно, синтезируется? Там всё зашито.
Для меня как клавишника синтезатор - это такая пластмассовая железка, в которой я могу сам себе навертеть трубу какую хочу. А если у меня шаг влево - ревер, а вправо - дилэй, то я такую штуку *синтезатором* никогда не назову.
Хотя... может, я в чём-то и неправ.

----------


## vovarokit

> *vovarokit*,
>  У меня Cakewalk SONAR Home Studio 2004,если у вас есть инструкция на русском ,то поделитесь,пожалуйста.


*magorinka*,
к сожалению инструкции на русском у меня нет и нигде не встречал именно к этой версии программы, но в продаже существует такая книга: 
*А. А. Лоянич Создание музыки в Cakewalk Home Studio 2*

На мой взгляд, Вам лучше поискать другую программу к которой без труда можно разыскать руководство на русском. 
Если нужны подробности, - пишите мне на электронный ящик:  vovarokit@mail.ru

----------


## валерия дивина

Привет всем! Кто-то знает о программе soft Моцарт?

----------


## Галина Ш.

*валерия дивина*,
 запросите в поисковике,таместь адрес сайта. Но в интернете только демо версии.На мой взгляд интересное начало обучения нотной грамоте, с мультиками.Для маленьких понятно,не надо на пальцах объяснять.Но как она работает сказать не могу,связывалась с дилером,для меня дорого купить эту программу

----------


## overload

*валерия дивина*,
 Вы про это?

----------


## magorinka

*РІР°Р»РµСЂРёСЏ РґРёРІРёРЅР°*,
Работаю с этой программой.Очень интересно.Дети играючи учат ноты и клавиатуру.
Очень помогает в чтении с листа.

----------


## AuntQ

Работаю по программе Софт Моцарт 3 года, очень нравится ученикам и мне конечно, быстро запоминают текст,  дети играют одну песенку много раз и не надоедает, 
 много было трёхлеток, теперь они выросли,  продолжают заниматься. 
На одноклассниках у нас есть группа Софт Моцарт, заходите в гости, всегда рады.

----------


## overload

> руководство на русском


Вообще о Кейкуоковской продукции неплохо и немало написано тут. Там же есть и форум по продукции этого бренда.
На мой взгляд, HomeStudio здорово устарела. К тому же в этих программных рядах недопустимо вообще применение русского языка (если трек назван по-русски, то проект может просто не открыться, выдавая ошибку и даже вышибая машину в BSoD).

----------


## vovarokit

Предлагаю сборник для *ДМШ 1-2 класс*:

150 НОВЫХ ПЬЕС ДЛЯ СИНТЕЗАТОРА.djvu

----------


## tinapt

*vovarokit*,
 спасибо огромное! Хороший подарок нам всем!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vovarokit

Ещё один сборничек: :Koo Koo: 

Буратино за синтезатором.djvu

----------


## tinapt

Ух,ты! Раздача подарков продолжается!!!!!!!!!!!
*vovarokit*,спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tinapt

Друзья! 
Могу предложить хрестоматию "Играю на синтезаторе"Л.Петренко,вып. 3. Нужно?

----------


## mumusika

> Предлагаю сборник для ДМШ 1-2 класс
> 
> 150 НОВЫХ ПЬЕС ДЛЯ СИНТЕЗАТОРА.djvu


Замечательный сборничек.Большое спасибо!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  
А у нас в Гермении программа в 10 раз легче и то ученики жалуются. что очень тяжело.Первый учебник рассписан в C-dur и первые полгода произведения в первой октаве до'-соль' и вторая часть  до'-до''.Второй - G-dur u F-dur и начинается вторая октава.В третьем даётся усложнение ,но до него не каждый доходит:confused:И если ученик не тянет. то может и три года по первому учебнику играть. :Aga: 
А вот, что вы предложили, то это уже для самых одарённых и кто занимается года 2-3 и то с большой выборкой.Да и потом унас тут хотят играть только модерную музыку(все хотят быть Елвисами и ничего не делать) , ни какой классики и тем более ни какой народной:eek::cool:

----------


## Mariy.Steblovsk

*Светлана*, И МНЕ МОЖНО ПРОГРАМКУ?
*ЕСТЬ МНОГОГ РАЗНОЙ ЛИТЕРАТУРЫ И СБОРНИЧКОМ, ПИШИТЕ НА ИМЕЙЛ КУМУ НАДО!*

*ms185@yandex.ru*

----------


## aveda1

Уважаемые любители играть на синтезаторе! 
Очень прошу и мне выслать Петренко (2 и 3 выпуск) на адрес aveda1@rambler.ru (Thanks a lot/Danke im vorraus).
И 150 новых пьес для синтезатора почему-то удалены с сервера. Может, кто успел скачать?
От себя могу предложить:
Тимонин "Шедевры мировой классики..."
Обучение с увлечением (15 вып.)
Сборник пьес для начинающих
Шавкунов Хрестоматия для начинающих

----------


## vovarokit

Выкладываю ещё один сборник

*ВСЕМИРНО ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ ДЖАЗОВЫЕ ТЕМЫ В ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНИИ ДЛЯ СИНТЕЗАТОРА ИЛИ ФОРТЕПИАНО*

http:/*************.com/files/a5g33an27

и новая ссылка на *150 НОВЫХ ПЬЕС ДЛЯ СИНТЕЗАТОРА 1-2 класс ДМШ*

http:/*************.com/files/c48ssq3sy

----------


## tinapt

*vovarokit*,спасибо за ценные сборники!!!!

----------


## Alfija

*tinapt*,благодарю за сборники Петренко :Ok:

----------


## shnurok1007

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья!!! Я работаю в детской школе искусств преподавателем по классу синтезатора!!! Дела в том что в настоящее время большая редкость найти образовательную программу по синтезатору. Если есть у кого-то такая программа, то не сочтите за наглость, пришлите её пожалуйста!!!

Мое мыло: a.shabashkin@rambler.ru

----------


## margo breeze

Очень прошу помочь уже практикующих педагогов по синтезатору! В нотах для синтезатора очень часто вижу добавить  Multi Pad, а как это сделать понять не могу! У меня синтезатор Casio 5000, может в этой модели нет такого? Подскажите!!!

----------


## Минкин

В раннем возрасте от компьютера гораздо больше вреда,чем пользы. Бывает, родители отдают детей в муз.школу,только для того.чтобы хоть на какое-то время отрывать их от компьютеров.

----------


## magorinka

[QUOTE=margo breeze;2654854]Очень прошу помочь уже практикующих педагогов по синтезатору! В нотах для синтезатора очень часто вижу добавить  Multi Pad, а как это сделать понять не могу! У меня синтезатор Casio 5000, может в этой модели нет такого? Подскажите!!![/QUOTE

Скорей всего это зависит от модели синтезатора.У нас простенький ЯМАХА 172- в нем Multi Pad есть,а если нет,то самим придумывать,чем заполнить паузы.

----------


## Эка

*Светлана...*,
 Светлана,пожалуйста,вышлите и мне программу!
eka499@yandex.ru

----------


## belova

Светлана, я тоже хочу ознакомиться с вашей программой.
Буду ждать. Мой адрес   belo.belova@yandex.ru :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## svetlana p.

*Самоучитель"Знакомство с синтезатором".Сост.Кузнецова В.В*
http://files.mail.ru/N3M2JA

----------


## belova

> *Самоучитель"Знакомство с синтезатором".Сост.Кузнецова В.В*
> http://files.mail.ru/N3M2JA


Что - то у меня не хочет открываться. Я конечно баран в технике, но до этого проблем не было. :Fz:  :Fz:  :Fz:

----------


## svetlana p.

> Что - то у меня не хочет открываться.


Файл DJV.Может у вас на компьюторе нет программы,с помощью которой можно открыть этот файл?Тогда просто скачайте ее с интернета,установите и все будет открываться.Если не получится могу прислать сборник по эл.почте.

----------


## belova

Если не получится могу прислать сборник по эл.почте.[/QUOTE]


Если можно, пришлите пожалуйста на почту.    belo.belova@yandex.ru

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Очень толковый сборник.Спасибо!

----------


## svetlana p.

*Красильников.Школа игры на синтезаторе.*http://files.mail.ru/ESMPSY

----------


## МУЗОК

Доброго здоровья! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста: какое электронное фортепиано будет удачным приобретением?

----------


## AuntQ

Любая фирма может быть хорошей, но надо смотреть, где этот инструмент сделан и самому поиграть на нём. Лучше брать без всяких дополнительных функций, экран, игры и т.д.
Но это для меня, а вам возможно они и нужны будут...
 Советовать здесь действительно трудно.

----------


## Елена_А

Дорогие друзья! Не могу не поделиться с вами адресом замечательного сайта Школы искусств из г. Химки. Там такие увлеченные педагоги! Послушайте записи их детей. 
http://dshi.info/nmc-dshi/     Это адрес школы.
Ноты и программы по классу синтезатора можно заказать по интернету в издательстве " Композитор.СПБ". Я очень довольна их работой и уже лет 5 заказываю у них разную муз. литературу. Она и дешевле выходит.
Успехов всем!

----------


## елена1321

Уважаемые,коллеги! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой о помощи.В ноябре ждём ак-цию.Вся школа сейчас находится в состоянии шока.Пишем программы.Мне нужна программа по синтезатору в рамках "предмета по выбору". Я на форуме новичёк и только знакомлюсь с правилами.Вот пишу и не знаю,удастся ли отправить моё сообщение. Мой адрес elena-niki@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

*елена1321* ,отправила Вам программу И.Красильникова.

----------


## tinapt

*МУЗОК*,
*AuntQ* права:советовать сложно. Тем более,не зная какую сумму Вы готовы потратить на приобретение фортепиано...

----------


## Елена_А

Рекомендую: Красильников И. М. "Методика обучения игре на клавишном синтезаторе".
Игорь Михайлович для обучения в рамках предмета по выбору рекомендует просто сократить количества пьес. У меня та же задача.Будем шлифовать программу в процессе работы. В августе месяце будем собираться с нашим областным методистом подумаем и решим. Мне кажется, что должно быть несколько вариантов для детей разного возраста, основного инструмента. Для скрипача, гитариста, пианиста  разные программы, т. к. плюс общее фортепиано надо включать или исключать. 
Закажите сейчас себе программу по синтезатору в издательстве "Композитор.СПБ" К сентябрю у вас базис уже будет.Спишемся.

----------


## елена1321

Огромное спасибо всем кто откликнулся. :flower:

----------


## mind5

*tinapt*,

А можно мне тоже программу Красильникова, я занимаюсь по его учебным пособиям а вот программы не видела.
мой адрес: mind5@yandex.ru

----------


## tinapt

Елена,программу выслала.

----------


## елена1321

Уважаемый tinapt!!!К большому моему сожалению произошла опечатка в моём адресе мои координаты:elena-niko@mail.ru Если можно вышлите снова. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## tinapt

елена1321,программу выслала!

----------


## svetlana p.

tinapt 
Вышлите,пожалуйста и мне программу Красильникова.
Заранее благодарна!
palash.si@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

*svetlana p.*,отправила!

----------


## елена1321

tinapt,огромное спасибо.Всё получила.

----------


## svetlana p.

tinapt

----------


## Upysuk

Здравствуйте! Искала вас и нашла наконец-то! Пишу программу для ДМШ "Фортепиано - цифровое пианино", нужны сборнички Петренко "Играю на синтезаторе". Выручите пожалуйста! Эл. почта Upysuk@yandex.ru

----------


## tinapt

*Upysuk*,выслала вам все три сборничка.

----------


## елена1321

tinapt,а можно и мне сборники? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## tinapt

*елена1321*,конечно можно!

----------


## елена1321

tinapt,вышлите на эл. почту elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

*елена1321*,
выслала еще утром. Неужели не дошло письмо?

----------


## елена1321

Ув.tinapt!Очень прошу вышлите ещё раз.С моей эл.почты случайно удалили все письма.

----------


## елена1321

Ув. tinapt, огромное СПАСИБО!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## svetlana p.

tinapt,а можно и мне сборнички:smile:
Заранее благодарна!!!
Мой адрес palash.si@mail.ru

----------


## mumusika

*tinapt*,
 И мне ,пожалуйста, вышлите сборнички!Спасибо!

----------


## marleonija

*Привет всем коллегам-музыкантам!!! Хочу поздравить всех с наступающим новым творческим учебным годом и пожелать успехов, открытий, благодарных учеников и огромного удовольствия от работы!!! :smile:

Начинаю преподавать игру на синтезаторе. Очень нужна рабочая учебная программа. Спасибо всем, кто откликнется! marleonija@mail.ru*

----------


## tinapt

*svetlana p.*,* mumusika*,отправила сборники.

----------


## mumusika

*tinapt*,
 Огромное спасибо! Всё получила!:smile:

----------


## svetlana p.

tinapt,

----------


## natikya

Уважаемые коллеги, недавно нашла на просторах интернета хорошую программку "Клавишный синтезатор - предмет по выбору." Кому надо - пришлю по эл. почте. Правда, скопировала себе в Word, точных реквизитов нет, только фамилии и инициалы авторов.

----------


## Елена_А

Уважаемая natikya, если не сложно, пришлите программу по адресу: Bogatireva2007@yandex.ru    Заранее благодарна. Елена.

----------


## Сиделена77

> Уважаемые коллеги, недавно нашла на просторах интернета хорошую программку "Клавишный синтезатор - предмет по выбору." Кому надо - пришлю по эл. почте. Правда, скопировала себе в Word, точных реквизитов нет, только фамилии и инициалы авторов.



Вышлите мне, пожалуйста. 
:smile:
elena_jul@tut.by

----------


## natikya

> *Upysuk*,выслала вам все три сборничка.


Tinapt, можете  и мне выслать сборники Петренко "Играю на синтезаторе" на адрес nnnatka@list.ru? Буду очень Вам признательна.

----------


## Nataly84

> Уважаемые коллеги, недавно нашла на просторах интернета хорошую программку "Клавишный синтезатор - предмет по выбору." Кому надо - пришлю по эл. почте. Правда, скопировала себе в Word, точных реквизитов нет, только фамилии и инициалы авторов.


Можно и мне программу, заранее спасибо огромное! n.n.08@mail.ru

----------


## Осипова Ирина

natikya,пришилите и мне,пожалуйста, программу.
ira678770@yandex.ru

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## fufif57

natikya,пришилите и мне,пожалуйста, программу, буду очень Вам благодарна!                 vivo_57@mail.ru

----------


## Сиделена77

natikya, большое спасибо!:smile:

----------


## tinapt

*natikya*,Вашу просьбу выполнила.
 Если можно,и со мной поделитесь программой,пожалуйста.
tinapt@yandex.ru

----------


## mind5

*natikya*
Я бы тоже от программы не отказалась. Жду её по адресу: mind5@yandex.ru

----------


## magorinka

natikya
Я тоже присоеденяюсь с просьбой выслать программу.Мой адрес val5629@yandex.ru
А можеть ее выложить для всех.Смотрите сколько просьб,если,конечно,это возможно.

----------


## natikya

С удовольствием выложу программку, только я на форуме недавно, и точно не знаю, как это сделать. Подскажите, пожалуйста.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
tinapt, огромное спасибо за сборники!

----------


## елена1321

Вышлите пожалуйста программку по адресу elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## marleonija

Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд! Буду рада получить программу. marleonija@mail.ru

 :Ok:  :flower: Спасибо:smile:

----------


## svetlana p.

> Уважаемые коллеги, недавно нашла на просторах интернета хорошую программку "Клавишный синтезатор - предмет по выбору." Кому надо - пришлю по эл. почте. Правда, скопировала себе в Word, точных реквизитов нет, только фамилии и инициалы авторов.


Уважаемая,natikya!Можно и мне эту программу.Заранее благодарна.
palash.si@mail.ru

----------


## Nataly84

natikya, пожалуйста, пришлите и мне программу. n.n.08@mail.ru 
Заранее очень признательна!

----------


## svetlana p.

* natikya*

----------


## AuntQ

Всем советую заглянуть на сайт http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/music...bols/index.php очень полезно для учеников.

----------


## AuntQ

http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/music...bols/index.php  только что появилась новая игра, для изучения басового ключа.

----------


## mumusika

> http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/music...bols/index.php  только что появилась новая игра, для изучения басового ключа.


 А у меня почему то эта страничка не открывается, показывает ошибку...

----------


## AuntQ

http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/basskey_notes/index.php Здесь открывается.

----------


## semenu-elena

Здравствуйте.Есть ли у кого-то ноты для ансамбля синтезаторов? если , есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.Буду очень благодарна

----------


## tinapt

*semenu-elena*,в прошлом году мои ученики исполнили пьесу для двух синтезаторов. За основу я взяла пьесу  А.Доренского "Веселое настроение". Одна ученица играла первую партию с автоаккомпанементом. Вторая -так,как написано в нотах. Подобрали хорошие стили,интересные тембры. Получилось неплохо. Предлагаю,как вариант.
Почему-то не получается загрузить "вложение". Если Вас заинтересует эта пьеса,напишите мне.
tinapt@yandex.ru

----------


## skaz

Уважаемая tinapt! 
Вышлите,пожалуйста и мне программу Красильникова.
С уважением, Стас!
skaz04@yandex.ru

----------


## semenu-elena

tinapt,очень интересует.Я только недавно начала осваивать этот инструмент, поэтому рада и благодарна за любую помощь.

----------


## tinapt

*semenu-elena*,напишите,пожалуйста.свой электрон.адрес.

----------


## semenu-elena

semenu-elena@yandex.ru.

----------


## AuntQ

http://virartech.ru/flash-apps/notes-images/index.php  Здесь новая игра для маленьких, от двух лет "Нотки - картинки". Онлайн (бесплатно).

----------


## Irinasolntse

Всем здравствуйте) помоги с синтезатором справиться)пришлите, пожалуйста сборники. заранее огромное спасибо
Irinasolntse@mail.ru

----------


## iriada

> Всем здравствуйте) помоги с синтезатором справиться)пришлите, пожалуйста сборники. заранее огромное спасибо
> Irinasolntse@mail.ru


Вы хотите самостоятельно освоить инструмент? Вот очень простой и доступный самоучитель http://files.mail.ru/3MVOM9 если, конечно, я Вас правильно поняла и это то, что Вам нужно... у меня есть и  другие авторы

----------


## Алимарданова Марина

Tinapt      - пожалуйста пришлите мне два выпуска Петренко! Я буду очень вам признательна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алимарданова Марина

Tinapt      - Я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе всех желающих! Пожалуйста пришлите мне  все три выпуска Петренко - играю на синтезаторе! И программу для синтезатора! Я буду Вам очень признательна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
мой адрес: alimarina@list.ru

----------


## marina 64

Девочки-коллеги! Начинаю работу над собственной программой по синтезатору, буду рада любым программам, кроме Красильникова (Эта программа есть у меня) и любым другим материалам, которые вы считаете могут помочь в составлении программы! Спасибо!

----------


## елена1321

Если можно,то поделитесь тремя выпусками Петренко! Буду очень признательна.elena-niko@mail.ru

Ув.tinapt!Меня очень заинтересовала пьеска Доренского,если можно вышлите на адрес:elena-niko@mail.ru

----------


## tinapt

Хорошо! Сейчас вышлю!!!!

----------


## елена1321

Большущее СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:

----------


## jemma Smolensk

http://files.mail.ru/PVZ1YL Это программа по синтезатору.

*tinapt*, Пожалуйста, вышлите сборники Петренко.  jemma0957@yandex.ru

----------


## jemma Smolensk

"Нарыла" в инете замечательный портал для преподавателей синтезатора. http://www.muzuchitel.ru/index.php или www.muzuchitel.ru. Там и форум и библиотека, достаточно интересно.

----------


## dolka09

Я бы тоже не отказалась от программы. Вышлите мне, пожалуйста! dolka09@yandex.ru

----------


## iriada

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24617026 нотный тренажёр (КОМПЬЮТЕРНЫЕ ТЕХНОЛОГИИ)

----------


## AuntQ

В нотном тренажёре есть звук?

----------


## iriada

> В нотном тренажёре есть звук?


у меня нет, (это - версия 2007года) можно у автора спросить, там есть его адрес

----------


## золушок

Решила внести свою лепту в общее дело.

 И.Г.Шавкунов Хрестоматия 2 часть 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170334 

 И.Г.Шавкунов Хрестоматия 3 часть 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170335 

 И.Г.Шавкунов Хрестоматия 5 часть 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170336 

 ИГРАЮ НА СИНТЕЗАТОРЕ - ВЫПУСК 1 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170337 

 ИГРАЮ НА СИНТЕЗАТОРЕ - ВЫПУСК 2 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170338 

 Играю на синтезаторе.Л.Петренко,вып.3 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26170339

----------


## marina 64

> Решила внести свою лепту в общее дело.


Леночка! Спасибо за такой прекрасный вклад!

----------


## золушок

Может быть кому нибудь пригодиться журнал "Музыка и электроника" №4 2011г.
http://ifolder.ru/29582534

----------


## аленушка 70

> Вы хотите самостоятельно освоить инструмент? Вот очень простой и доступный самоучитель http://files.mail.ru/3MVOM9 если, конечно, я Вас правильно поняла и это то, что Вам нужно... у меня есть и  другие авторы


Ириада, будьте любезны, не поделитесь еще раз самоучителем?    Doma_Lena@mail.ru

----------


## zorven

Спасибо за информацию! Благодаря Вам впервые услышал об этой программе.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Игорь!  Предлагаю Вам познакомиться с методикой "Ручные пьесы" - это современная система, с разработанными азбуками нот, сборниками и фонограммами для пианистов. Может быть Вам или Вашим близким это будет интересно)))


и ещё

----------

tinapt (02.08.2016), Осипова Ирина (14.10.2016)

----------


## magorinka

Екатерина,хотелось бы больше узнать о вашей методике,подскажите, где можно взять весь комплект учебников.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Предлагаю вашему вниманию аннотацию книги "Его Величество Ритм".  Это книга-практикум для обучения автоматическому чтению ритма. Дети, обучающиеся по этому пособию, при  чтении нот не испытывают проблем с ритмом, воспроизводя его с ходу. Подходит для изучения на любых музыкальных специальностях. Формирует и развивает чувство ритма у детей со слабыми природными ритмическими данными.

----------

Осипова Ирина (14.10.2016)

----------

